# NEW PRODUCT ALERT 🚨



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Designed and created entirely by their in house chemist, Angelwax's new offering is an addition the ever popular spray & rinse coating category.

*3 months protection - can be used as a topper for existing wax/sealant - great for adding protection to wheels *

In stock at cleanandshiny.co.uk now!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Blue Rinse was ‘ok’ but was only a short term thing, so I’m looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Bratwurst said:


> Blue Rinse was ‘ok’ but was only a short term thing, so I’m looking forward to trying this one.


Have you put you order in yet ?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, not yet, have stocking problems. Got tons of it lol.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Bratwurst said:


> Sorry, not yet, have stocking problems. Got tons of it lol.


LOL no worries got plenty of other stuff for you to try


----------

